# intel 775 pinless processors



## Nijiman (May 18, 2013)

I have accumulated a rather large pile of intel 775 pinless processors. I have never processed these before and was wondering what might be the best way to process these since there are no pins to remove. Im scratching my head here, have a few ideas but dont want to end up with a mess on my hands so thought Id ask if anyone has any suggestions. I have roughly 300 of these puppies to do. Any and all suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Nijiman (May 18, 2013)

Also most have some gold plating on the underside of the heatsink plate. Not sure if they're aluminum or not.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (May 18, 2013)

Well they are rather worthless to process; The nickel plated Copper heat sinks are worth more than the gold they contain. 

those pinless should be processed the same way as fingers; first HCl/Preoxide (H202) 

and then collect the gold foils and refine them with HCl/Chlorox. 

The foils are really small so most of it will be dissolved with HCl/Preoxide (H202) 

Drop the gold out from both solutions and re-refine the gold. 

you will end up with around 1g to 3g if not less; i don't have an accurate yield on those since they don't yield much gold.


----------



## Nijiman (May 20, 2013)

Thanx, I kind of figured there wasnt much gold to be had. Oh well a gram is still a gram. As for the nickel plated copper heat sinks I guess I can sell it somewhere. Anyway thanks for the advice.


----------



## Claudie (May 20, 2013)

Both Nickel and Copper are said by some to be a good investment today. Maybe it would be a good idea to just save them up!


----------

